

Tools to monitor website performance? - victorhooi

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m curious what the current state-of-art for website performance monitoring is?<p>Most of the tools I&#x27;ve seen are either Pingdom-style applications, which simply tell you if a website if up or down, or they&#x27;re like YSlow-style, which run a bunch of tests to see if you&#x27;re following best practices.<p>But is there something like say, Chrome&#x27;s SpeedTracer that you could run as a service, and monitor your website&#x27;s performance over time? Or before&#x2F;after each commit?<p>What would you guys recommend to track the performance of your own website over time, or gather deep-level metrics?<p>Could you use something like PhantomJS to achieve this?<p>Are there any existing open-source projects that already do this?<p>Cheers ,
Victor
======
domrdy
New Relic is pretty great if you want a hosted solution. If you want to roll
your own I'd suggest starting with something like yahoos boomerang [0]. It
gathers metrics on the client and sends them to your server over a
beacon/pixel endpoint. I also really like this bookmarklet [1] to visualize
the window.performance object.

[0] [https://github.com/yahoo/boomerang](https://github.com/yahoo/boomerang)
[1] [http://kaaes.github.io/timing/](http://kaaes.github.io/timing/)

------
samwillis
Munin is probably the best known open source server monitoring tool. It is
relatively easy to set up from memory, I think it was just a case of
uncommenting a load of config lines for the things you want to monitor in the
standard Ubuntu package.

[http://munin-monitoring.org/](http://munin-monitoring.org/)

------
thomaslee
Well, there's New Relic (disclaimer: I'm a New Relic employee). It's not open
source, but it's pretty solid & our agent guys pride themselves on an easy
install process.

Alternatively, some folks prefer to roll their own solutions using things like
Graphite and/or statsd.

